# Is omeprazole safe in first trimester?



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I've looked through the other threads and can't see the answer to my quiery. Sorry if you have already answered it. 

Is it safe to take Omeprazole 20mg in the first trimester? I take aspirin, which makes me nauseated at the best of time, so am worried that if I have to stop my Omeprazole, I'm going to be even more nauseated. 

Thanks. 

Chicking x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is what the official company information says...

''Results from three prospective epidemiological studies (more than 1000 exposed outcomes) indicate no adverse effects of omeprazole on pregnancy or on the health of the foetus/newborn child. Omeprazole can be used during pregnancy.''


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you so much Mistletoe 

Chicking xx


----------

